# Newbie Help with Some ICS  dhcpd lingo



## OneNutCode (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey All,

So fairly new to the networking game and working for a small ISP running dual ICS DHCPD servers and I have had some questions come up that none of the others here actually know the answers to and I'm inquisitive. 

Just checking the IP Pools on one of the VLAN's that have been setup: cat /var/log/dhcpd.log | grep 'pool.*dsl-104'

reveals:

Mar  3 15:06:10 lfap1 dhcpd: pool 8834280 dsl-104 total 31  free 15  backup 15  lts 0
Mar  3 15:19:41 lfap1 dhcpd: pool 8834200 dsl-104 total 243  free 51  backup 36  lts -7

Main question is, what does all this mean? :\ 

'total' I'm assuming is the total number of leases available from the dhcpd.conf pools
'free' is the amount of free leases?
'backup' is how many free leases are on the second dhcpd server?
'lts' from what I've gathered is "lease to send" but I can't seem to get a explanation on exactly what this means

Also there seems to be two pools (8834280 and 8834200) with different total amounts, what would be causing this as well?

So uh, hopefully this is the right spot to get some answers, Any info that could be tossed this way would be great.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## trev (Mar 4, 2009)

As this is not a FreeBSD-specific question, and relates to third party software, I think you'd have more luck over at the ISC's website.


----------

